
JavaScript Call Stack/Event Loop Visualization - olalonde
http://latentflip.com/loupe/
======
gildas
Great tool for educational purposes. However, it looks like that sometimes
timeouts are not always executed in the right order[1].

[1]
[http://latentflip.com/loupe/?code=c2V0VGltZW91dChmdW5jdGlvbi...](http://latentflip.com/loupe/?code=c2V0VGltZW91dChmdW5jdGlvbiB0aW1lb3V0KCkgewogICAgY29uc29sZS5sb2coIkNsaWNrIHRoZSBidXR0b24hIDEiKTsKfSwgMTApOwpzZXRUaW1lb3V0KGZ1bmN0aW9uIHRpbWVvdXQoKSB7CiAgICBjb25zb2xlLmxvZygiQ2xpY2sgdGhlIGJ1dHRvbiEgMiIpOwp9LCA1KTsKc2V0VGltZW91dChmdW5jdGlvbiB0aW1lb3V0KCkgewogICAgY29uc29sZS5sb2coIkNsaWNrIHRoZSBidXR0b24hIDMiKTsKfSwgMSk7!!!PGJ1dHRvbj5DbGljayBtZSE8L2J1dHRvbj4%3D)

------
ganarajpr
Just wondering if people would be interested in a call back / data flow
visualization for their entire application ? Would it be helpful ? Are there
people looking for something like that ?

~~~
kbody
Not sure what you are thinking of exactly, but for monitoring etc Concurix[1]
provided deep details about the execution of the whole application.

[1]: [http://concurix.com/#tutorial-transaction-
history](http://concurix.com/#tutorial-transaction-history)

~~~
ganarajpr
I was not aware of Concurix . Thank you for the link. I am aware of such
monitoring tools though. They seem to be aimed at a different audience though
( monitoring I guess is the key word here ). I was wondering more about the
day to day developer who is trying to acquaint himself with a new codebase ?
Wondering if a visually shown callgraph / data flow etc would be much easier
to digest than a wall of text ( the actual code base )?

------
the_cat_kittles
i cannot believe i didn't have the mental model outlined in this video (the
intro video to the site) after developing for the web for so long.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aGhZQkoFbQ)
...a great, very simple explanation.

